# Refuses to walk



## csbeard (Nov 20, 2008)

Sometimes Gracie just refuses to walk. We will be on a walk and she just sits down and will not move. I have tried to keep walking but she will choke and still not budge. When she was younger (2-3 months), I thought she was just afraid of leaving her yard/neighborhood but it is continuing and she is now 6 months. If I give her some time...usually she will continue on her own. Sometimes it is a defiant kind of look...and sometimes she looks concerned. Suggestions?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Homemade peanut butter treats to lure her. There's nothing wrong with a "let's go" and a delicious treat in front of your nose to motivate motion Don't make it into a battle of wills, which can become habitual. Sometimes try going the oppposite direction.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

How far are you walking her? Any chance it is fatigue that is getting her to put on the brakes?


----------



## csbeard (Nov 20, 2008)

Definitely not too far. Usually starts in front of our house. Originally I thought it was because she was nervous leaving our property but it is happening at various times during our walk. Sometimes she looks nervous though.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Could she have been startled by something near there? Loud noise, etc? I had to work for weeks to desensatize Penny about garbage cans because our neighbor popped seemingly out of nowhere one night.. dragging his can to the curb! She also acted as though he was the devil himself for a long time after that. Funny how they do.. Be sure she is in a secure halter or collar she can't back out of. Sometimes if there is nothing scary in sight I jog with them, act silly ( probably not acting ) or sing.. stay upbeat and bring plenty of treats. You might want to just sit a spell here and there and let her take things in... even giving her a chew toy.


----------



## csbeard (Nov 20, 2008)

I have tried treats but I thought I was rewarding the behavior....thought she did it more because she was getting the treats. I have tried to keep going and even if the collar starts choking her, she will still pull back seemingly saying NO. Sometimes she stops so abuptly that she starts to gag before I realize she has stopped...she pulls away from the direction we are going.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

have you had her hips checked? It's probably nothing, but sometimes that's a sign of pain when dogs do that.


----------

